# Ted's LightSpace CMS Calibration Disk



## ConnecTED

Hello HTS Forum users, I have released a Free Version of my calibration disk that you can use with 2 free calibration software solutions to quick measure the performance of any display.


----------



## ConnecTED

*Ted's LightSpace CMS Calibration Disk Free Version* is a Lite Version of the Full Disk that works with the following public available free calibration software solutions:

*Light Illusion's LightSpace DPS & SpectraCAL's CalMAN ColorChecker.*


----------



## ConnecTED

The Free Version Download Link is including both format versions, Blu-Ray ISO and Media Files Version (MP4+MKV); This gives a wide device playback compatibility 


*Ted's LightSpace CMS Calibration Disk Free Version Download Instructions:*

Request a Free Download Link from here.


Required Free Calibration Software Downloads:


*LightSpace DPS (Display Profiling System) Free Version Download Instructions:*

1) Download LightSpace CMS Demo from here.

2) Request a Free DPS Licence from here.


*CalMAN ColorChecker (Free Version) Download Instructions:*

Register to receive a free CalMAN ColorChecker license key by filling out the download form here.


----------



## mechman

Thank you Ted! :T


----------



## ConnecTED

Free Software Updates

*CalMAN 5.3.0 RC4 Build: 1581 Released @ 13 June 2014*

New Features

Added support for the NEW MediaForge™ On-Demand Steaming Pattern Generator

Fixed Issues

Reverted to previous SDK for the i1Pro 2 to resolved issues experienced with RC2 and RC3.

Resolved an issue that would cause CalMAN to crash when loading certain workflows.

Download CalMAN ColorChecker 5.3.5 RC4 (Build 1581)

------------------------------------------------------------------

*LightSpace CMS 6.6.1.1908*

A new version of LightSpace has just released.

This version includes:

-- Added new option to VideoScale

-- Additional Dolby integration added

-- Send Black to calibration patch after profiling

-- Enhanced Cube and Hybrid profiling accuracy

-- Added expanded Eizo integration for new displays

-- Fixed crash with Reference Probe selection if before active probe

DOWNLOAD LightSpace CMS Demo or Upgrade for Licensed Users

DOWNLOAD LightSpace DPS (Display Profiling System) Free Version License Request


----------



## ConnecTED

*CalMAN 5.3.5 (Final Release) Build: 1597 Released @ 03 July 2014*

New Features

Added support for Video Levels on the EIZO for 1D LUTs.

Added new Monitor-Direct workflow for HP DreamColor Z27x and EIZO ColorEdge monitors. This supports the internal LUTS of these monitors as well as the creation of ICC Profiles.

Changes

CalMAN now supports the JVC x5 and x6 series CMS DDC controls in native ranges.

Performance improvements were made on the Radiance for 3D LUTs

Resolved Issues

Resolved issue which caused a crash when profiling meters in Single Pass.

Download Link:

Download CalMAN 5 for Business / ColorChecker 5.3.5 (Build 1597)

Download CalMAN 5 for Home Video Calibration 5.3.5 (Build 1597)


----------



## ConnecTED

Dear disk users/friends,

I'm announcing some great news for your calibrations that will improve your measurements runs.

*Ted’s LightSpace CMS Calibration Disk – Automated Procedure for CalMAN 5 Chapters - Free Feature for All Users with Full Version or Free (Lite) Version of the Disk*

As you all know from your experience of using the Version 1.1 of my calibration disk so far, the whole measuring procedure experience for CalMAN users was semi-automated since now.

CalMAN Users of the Version 1.1 of the disk had the option to select a chapter with 2 / 6 / 10 sec of display time for each patch initially, working like a pattern generator, and they only had to let that chapter sequence flow since the patches had the exact same order as CalMAN requested them... without using their Blu-Ray Player/Media Player Remote anymore... just they had to focus their eyes to their display to watch the info screens before each pattern and later to click multiple times from CalMAN the 'Single Measure' Button.

This semi-automated procedure was very helpful, as a lot of users had reported through their feedback, and made their calibration experience easier by using lower times than before by using of their player remotes.

This was bringing the user closer to 'an external pattern generator experience' but without spending a large amount of money to get any expensive external pattern generator.

The good news for all Version 1.1 disk users is that from now on this procedure will be fully automated for CalMAN software users.

There will be no need to click multiple times any buttons with their mouse anymore.

All the disk users of the *Full Version* of my calibration disk will be able to use all it's automated measurement features of this utility.

The users of the *Free (Lite) Version* will be able to run the ColorChecker Classic measurement only.

It's a nice and very useful feature to for automated measurements of your display performance without using any external pattern generator or a IR-Controller... Needs only from the user to press a key when he will see the first patch info screen to his display... after that you can leave your blu-ray remote/mouse etc... move back... and watch the color patch change and the CalMAN Charts bars & dE numbers...

*How is this possible?*










*Intro*

As you know each CalMAN Chapter starts with a 5 sec chapter info screen and after that there is a 1.5 sec pattern info announcement before each color patch to prepare for which patch you will measure.

This followed by a 0.5 sec of black frame and later you have the option to select 2/6/10 sec of displaying time for each color patch.

Ted’s LightSpace CMS Calibration Disk (Version 1.1) features 3 user options for automatic pattern change: 2 / 6 / 10 sec per each color patch.

To access this you have to dial the Chapter button you see at the Chapter Info Screen using your numpad of your Blu-Ray Player, for example, to go directly to CalMAN's ColorChecker SG 2 sec. per color, you have to press '99'.

Klein Colorimeter users will be able to use 2 sec per color to measure very fast, and users of other meters (i1Display PRO, SpectraCAL's C6, XRite's i1PRO1/2, BasicColor Discus) will had the option of 6 or 10 sec of displaying of each Patch.

*Procedure*

CalMAN 5 has some keyboard shortcuts for quick meter or slider actions.

For example, the F5 keyboard button takes a single measurement and with the AutoAdvance option enabled from your Source Settings in CalMAN the slider will select the next color automatically after each measurement.

We are using a Batch file that you have to run and initially select what Chapter you want to use.

For example, to select ColorChecker SG (96 Color Patches) you have to input “10” and hit the Enter Button and after you see on your display the first patch.

You have only to press a keyboard key and that Batch file will send all the required timed commands without any other user prompt.

Now you will be able to use long measurement runs like 10-Step Saturation or ColorChecker SG automatically.

Using Ted’s LightSpace CMS Calibration Disk 1.1 you need only select the Chapter you want to measure using your Player Remote and when you see the first patch to your display to press a key from the batch utility.

All the required measurements will be automated.

That Batch file contains a series of DOS commands that do the required tasks for this automated procedure.

We are using the WinSendKeys utility to send the keyboard shortcut commands.

This is the list of the Batch files that are included:










*NOTE:* Don't rename that 6 Batch files because they will not work later. You can change the folder name or create shortcuts with custom names of you like.

*Pre-Automated Procedure Testing*

Before using any Automated Batch file you have to measure the Chapter in which you are interested to see which Chapter of 2/6/10 sec. patch display time works without problems with your current display/meter setup.

Try to take the measurements the semi-automated way as you were doing previously.

For example, use the 6 sec per patch chapter to see if any measurement takes more than 6 sec. time to return results.

If this is happening with your current meter settings, it will break the sync of the automated measurements.

Try to reduce the exposure setting and this will reduce the required time your meter will need to read each patch.

For SpectraCAL C6 users It’s recommended to use a fixed exposure time setting and not x Sample setting because low luminance patches will require more time and will break the sequence when you read a Black Patch or generally dark patches like 5/10% Gray or 5/10/15% Luminance etc.

In some cases the C6 will take about 15/20 sec to read black etc.










If you want to skip the black patch reading from the automated measurement procedure, we have created batch files to skip from all available chapters the Black patch measurement in case you want to manually enter your Black level luminance (cd/m2) into CalMAN’s Workflow Advanced Options or in case you take this measurement manually.

X-Rite i1Display PRO (i1d3) / SpectraCAL C6, i1PRO1/2 or Discus meters will be able to use the 6 or 10 sec. per color patch Chapter & Batch file.

Klein users will have no problem using the 2 sec. per color patch Chapter & Batch file.

*CalMAN Pre-Automated Procedure Setup*










Open CalMAN’s Settings Panel and check that you have enabled the Keyboard Shortcuts.










It’s optimum to set the pattern delay 0, or 0.5 sec.

It has to do with each display and needs some testing to find which delay works better in your setup.

If you will use *Ted’s CalMAN’s 5 Verify Calibration Tools Workflow* or any other, open the Source Settings Panel and check that the Auto Advance is checked.

Using Virtual Meter you can check if your Keyboard F5 button is taking measurements.

Simply select a color from your CalMAN slider and press F5 to see if it’s measuring and if it is going to the next color slider.

If by pressing F5 nothing happens the automated procedure will not work and you need to re-check your settings.

*Start Automated Procedure Batch File*

Once you have decided and tested manually which sec. per color chapter you can use with your current display/meter setup settings, locate the Batch files folder and double click to run the batch file or your selection.

When you double click the Batch file for the first time, a Security Warning will pop-up. You can un-tick the radio button if you want this warning to not be displayed in the future.










This is the Batch File Main Screen.










Here you can input your number for the chapter you want to use and press the ‘Enter’ key to continue.

The Batch file will now wait...










Navigate the disk menu or locate the media file... Using your Player Remote, select the Chapter from the CalMAN Session of the disk you want to measure...

Check that you have CalMAN Window Opened on your desktop and it’s not minimized on your taskbar.

Select from the CalMAN Slider the color patch that the Batch file is asking for before continuing.

After selecting the required Chapter from Ted’s LightSpace CMS Calibration Disk -> From CalMAN Session, you will see the initial Chapter Info Screen... after that screen when you will see the first color patch info screen to your display press a key from your keyboard... and let it flow...

After the end of the measurements, the Batch file it will return to it's main menu for you to select a new measurement if you like.










If you do all the steps correctly and the automated procedure measurements hasn’t started, re-run the Batch file and by right clicking select ‘Run as administrator’ command.

*Download Instructions*

All Ted's LightSpace CMS Calibration Disk users of Full Version or Free (Lite Version) will get by email all the above instructions and the Download Link of the Batch Files to their e-mail address.

We have tested these Batch Files using Klein K-10A, i1Display PRO, iPRO1/2 meters without any problem. Just remember that if the semi/automated procedure works for you, then the Fully Automated will work also. Try first to find which one of 2/6/10 sec. per color patch Chapter works to your setup and later move to that Batch Files Automated measurement way.

These Batch files are using MS-DOS commands and they have tested and work to Windows XP, 7, 8 by us so far.

If you have any question of problem, please contact me.


----------



## ConnecTED

Hello, I'm posting some extra and more detailed instructions for the CalMAN 5 Automated Measurement Utility below.

For Example, If you want to measure 5-Point Saturation using the Automated Procedure Measurements Utility, follow these steps:

1) Run the Batch file (2 / 6 / 10sec.), you will see the following screen: *(I will use the 2 sec. Batch file for that example)










2) Press '4' key and then 'Enter' key from your keyboard; you will see the following screen:










3) It will asks you to open your CalMAN 5 workflow payout page where the 5-Point Saturation layout page is located, for example in case you will use the exculsive CalMAN 5 workflow I send to my disk users, go to that page below and click to select the Black Patch from the CalMAN's Slider: (you can use any other custom or CalMAN 5 workflow you like that is configured for 5-Step Saturation measurements)










4) While the CalMAN 5 window is opened to your background select from your windows taskbar the Batch File Window and this will bring the Batch File window in front of CalMAN window (the Batch file is waiting for a keyboard key to be pressed to start the Automated Measurements procedure)...like the screen below:










5) Now using your Blu-Ray Remote go and select the 5-Point Saturation Chapter from Blu-Ray Disk Menu screen of CalMAN Chapters / or locate and select the file in case you are using the Media Files Version of my disk:










6) You will see that initial Chapter Info Screen for 5 sec....*(as I used for that example the 2 sec. per patch chapter, press '35' from your Blu-Ray Remote to use the 2.sec per patch chapter).... and get ready to press the keyboard key:










7) When you will see the first frame of the first pattern info screen (see screenshot below), press immediately a keyboard key:










8) After pressing the key the Automated Measurement Procedure for CalMAN 5 will start, the Batch File window will be minimized and your CalMAN 5 window will be stay in front; like the screen below:










9) There no other user input required until the end of that 5-Step Saturation measurements, just stay back and watch the experience of how simple and very useful this feature is... it's like using an external pattern generator to generate the patterns for you, and the most important is that you are calibrating using your actual movie playback source, because external pattern generators can't see / ingore your source output errors.

You can use CalMAN's virtual meter to do a quick testing before preparing your meters for real measurements.


----------



## ConnecTED

*Verify x-Point Saturation using Quick Analysis Workflow with Ted's LightSpace CMS Calibration Disk:*

*For 4-Point Saturation / 100% Stimulus Level:* Go to Saturation Sweep layout page, Change the Stimulus Level to 100 and set Saturation Sweeps to 25% Sweeps. About all other settings of the Layout page it doesn't matter where they are. Go to Workflow Advanced Options and un-tick the Saturation targets use constant luminance.

*For 4-Point Saturation / 75% Stimulus Level:* Go to Saturation Sweep layout page, Change the Stimulus Level to 75 and set Saturation Sweeps to 25% Sweeps. About all other settings of the Layout page it doesn't matter where they are. Go to Workflow Advanced Options and un-tick the Saturation targets use constant luminance.

*For 5-Point Saturation / 100% Stimulus Level:* Go to Saturation Sweep layout page, Change the Stimulus Level to 100 and set Saturation Sweeps to 20% Sweeps. About all other settings of the Layout page it doesn't matter where they are. Go to Workflow Advanced Options and un-tick the Saturation targets use constant luminance.

*For 5-Point Saturation / 75% Stimulus Level:* Go to Saturation Sweep layout page, Change the Stimulus Level to 75 and set Saturation Sweeps to 20% Sweeps. About all other settings of the Layout page it doesn't matter where they are. Go to Workflow Advanced Options and un-tick the Saturation targets use constant luminance.

*For 10-Point Saturation / 100% Stimulus Level:* Go to Saturation Sweep layout page, Change the Stimulus Level to 100 and set Saturation Sweeps to 10% Sweeps. About all other settings of the Layout page it doesn't matter where they are. Go to Workflow Advanced Options and un-tick the Saturation targets use constant luminance.

*For 10-Point Saturation / 75% Stimulus Level:* Go to Saturation Sweep layout page, Change the Stimulus Level to 75 and set Saturation Sweeps to 10% Sweeps. About all other settings of the Layout page it doesn't matter where they are. Go to Workflow Advanced Options and un-tick the Saturation targets use constant luminance.

*Verify x-Point Luminance using Quick Analysis Workflow with Ted's LightSpace CMS Calibration Disk:*

*For 4-Point Luminance:* Go to Luminance Sweep layout page, set Gamut Ramp Points to 4-Point 25% Step 25-100%. About all other settings of the Layout page it doesn't matter where they are. (Workflow Advanced Options - saturation targets use constant luminance...doesn't matter if ticked or un-ticked... Stimulus Level value is not interacting that layout page also.)

*For 5-Point Luminance:* Go to Luminance Sweep layout page, set Gamut Ramp Points to 5-Point 20% Step 20-100%. About all other settings of the Layout page it doesn't matter where they are. (Workflow Advanced Options - saturation targets use constant luminance...doesn't matter if ticked or un-ticked... Stimulus Level value is not interacting that layout page also.)

*For 10-Point Luminance:* Go to Luminance Sweep layout page, set Gamut Ramp Points to 10-Point 10% Step 10-100%. About all other settings of the Layout page it doesn't matter where they are. (Workflow Advanced Options - saturation targets use constant luminance...doesn't matter if ticked or un-ticked... Stimulus Level value is not interacting that layout page also.)


----------



## ConnecTED

Hello, I have just uploaded a new webpage with a lot of detailed instructions about the available Measurement Solutions for Ted's LightSpace CMS Calibration Disk users. 

These instructions are helpful the for Free Version or Full Version of the disk users.

There a lot of picture examples and text instructions that makes pretty difficult to post all these instructions here, so you have to visit that page:

*Measurement Solutions for CalMAN/ChromaPure users using Ted's LightSpace CMS Calibration Disk*

The Measurement Solutions page is covering the following topics:

1) Importance of calibrating from the actual movie playback source.

2) Semi-Automated Measurements for CalMAN users with details and instructions.

3) Semi-Automated Measurements for ChromaPure users with details and instructions.

4) Automated Measurements Procedure for CalMAN users details, instructions, very detailed example about how the Batch Utility files are working with CalMAN and other notes.


----------



## ConnecTED

*Note for OPPO Blu-Ray Player Users*

Lately some OPPO Blu-Ray Players users have asked me about any compatibility / playback issues or my calibration disk with Blu-Ray Player models where the latest OPPO firmware have been installed.

As you probably know, OPPO has decided to not allow any Blu-Ray ISO or Blu-Ray Structure Folders playback from USB of their players that are running the latest firmware.

For current disk users or future disk users with OPPO players there is a small utility that modifies the Blu-Ray Folders and make possible the playback of the Blu-Ray ISO from the OPPO's USB.

Here you can download that small Utility: http://www.displaycalibrations.com/files/BDMV_Modify_1.4.rar

The modification of the Ted’s LightSpace CMS Calibration Disk Version 1.1 Blu-Ray ISO using that tool has been tested so far with success and the playback from the USB works to the following models:

OPPO BDP-103
OPPO BDP-103D
OPPO BDP-105D

If someone want to test to a different model to see if it works, there an ISO of the Free (Lite) Version available to anyone that will request the Ted's LightSpace CMS Calibration Disk (Free Version) Download Link from here: http://www.displaycalibrations.com/request_free_version_download.html


----------



## ConnecTED

*New Free CalMAN 5 Workflow (For Ted's Lightspace CMS Calibration Disk Users) Released!* 

I have just send to all Ted's LightSpace CMS Calibration Disk users a new workflow to improve further their measuring/reporting experience.

This new workflow has been designed for Reporting of Pre/Post-Calibration Results Tool for Professional Calibrators but for DIY/ Calibration Enthusiast users also.

Color Comparator Comparisons Workflow has created based to an idea of a simple and 'customer friendly & easy to understand' way of reporting.

It's a better way of presenting the Pre/Post-Calibration Results with Charts that are easier to understood by people not involved in calibration.

The Pre/Post-Calibration Charts features only the required and most important measurement numbers.

Color Comparator Pre-Post Calibration Comparisons has been designed for easier visual notice of the post-calibration improvement and it's very helpful from customers to understand the difference of the measured colors of their just-calibrated display versus the reference video performance 'look-like' using the 8-bit RGB Triplet color differences that color comparator is based.

Bellow you can find some layout pages screenshots, the full workflow layout page screenshots are available @ CalMAN 5 Workflows for Ted's LightSpace CMS Calibration for Disk Users webpage.


----------



## ConnecTED

DVDO's AVLab TPG 4K Reference Pattern Generator has added a new and very useful feature that is called 'Color Checker'. Using that feature it can display digital value for selected pixel from it's HDMI Input.










Here is an example, the 8dr means "8 bit, decimal, RGB" then the values are the RGB values of the pixel that the cursor is pointing to.

Pressing the left/right TPG buttons changes decimal to hex. It will read RGB/YC, 8/10/12 bit values.
"Cursor" is moveable around the screen using DVDO's remote.

A professional calibrator from using Ted's LightSpace CMS Calibration Disk has tested yesterday the accuracy of the encoded chapters of the disk using that AVLab TPG's color checker function.

He measured 100% Saturation and 100% Luminance RGBCMY Patterns, Color Checker patterns and Near-Black Patterns of the CalMAN section of the disk.

He found that the Ted's LightSpace CMS Calibration Disk has been encoded properly and every single bit is on it's reference position.

Below you can find his results:










This means that Ted's LightSpace CMS Calibration Disk can be used from DVDO's AVLab TPG 4K Reference Pattern Generator users as a reference and now they can able to check any Blu-Ray Player / Media Player Output accuracy and detect digital errors that wrong player settings can introduce.

Mede8er MED800x3D and eGreat R6S Media Players used as a source for that test. Both made no digital errors on HDMI output.

Here is the link of the full review and procedure details that the professional calibrator from Poland has used for this test.


----------



## ConnecTED

Batch Files Version 1.3 for CalMAN 5 Automated Measurements has been released today.










Version 1.3 adds support for the required measurements using the CalMAN 5 Color Comparator Comparisons Workflow for Ted's LightSpace CMS Calibration for Disk Users.

These are the new Automated Measurement options:

4-Point Saturation (for Color Comparator Comparisons Workflow)
5-Point Saturation (for Color Comparator Comparisons Workflow)
4-Point Luminance (for Color Comparator Comparisons Workflow)
5-Point Luminance (for Color Comparator Comparisons Workflow)

For ColorChecker Classic / SG / SG Fleshtones measurements, you can use the 13,14,15 selections for Color Comparator Comparisons or Verify Calibration Tools Workflow also.

Ted's LightSpace CMS Calibration Disk users have automatically received the email with download link and instructions before some minutes.


----------



## ConnecTED

*CalMAN Color Comparator Comparisons 1.0.1 Workflow for Ted's Lightspace CMS Calibration Disk Users had been released.* 

I have just send to all Ted's LightSpace CMS Calibration Disk users a new version of CalMAN 5 Color Comparator Comparisons Workflow.

Changes

Fixed a scaling problem of Pre-Calibration Comparator dE numbers datagrid of Grayscale & ColorChecker SG Skintones Comparator Comparisons layout pages where the dE numbers where not displayed correctly only in case where the display performance has dE numbers above 9.99dE.

The contrast ratio data field is now wider to be able to display without problems large contrast ratio numbers.

Notes

The Color Comparator Comparisons Workflow has created to be used mainly for field calibrators/DIYer's to showcase their pre/post calibration results to customers/people with limited calibration experience.

Pre/Post-Calibration dE numbers & CIE Charts are not 'customer friendly' and it's difficult from them to to understand what is really happening by looking at them.

Color Comparator Pre-Post Calibration Comparisons color screens it's a great tool for easier visual notice of the differences using the 8-bit RGB Triplet color differences.

Example of Use

Bellow you can find some pre-post calibration screenshots by using Color Comparator Workflow in action.

The display used for that example was a Samsung 60H7000 using the available internal display controls.










All the required patterns for pre-calibration - post evaluation and measurements came from Ted's LightSpace CMS Calibration Disk.

All the measurement patterns were generated from the disk, using CalMAN's Automated Measurement Utility 1.3. which automatically displays (per 2 seconds) and measures each color patch without user prompt. I used a Klein K-10A profiled from JETI 1211.

I used 75% Saturation with 100% Stimulus patterns for CMS calibration.

Pre-Calibration Reports shows performance of Samsung 60H7000 @ Natural mode, since it has the only mode that was used from the user of this display since now.

Post-Calibration report shows the performance of ISF-Night calibrated memory.

*11-Point GrayScale (Pre-Calibration)*










*11-Point GrayScale (Post-Calibration)*










*4-Step Saturation (Pre-Calibration)*









*
4-Step Saturation (Post-Calibration)*










*ColorChecker Classic (Pre-Calibration)*










ColorChecker Classic (Post-Calibration)









*
ColorChecker SG Fleshtones (Pre-Calibration)*










*ColorChecker SG Fleshtones (Post-Calibration)*










...and now the Color Comparator Comparisons Screens ...how dE patch color differences are visible or not using CalMAN's Comparator feature:

*11-Point Grayscale Color Comparator Comparison of Pre/Post Calibration*










*4-Step Saturation Color Comparator Comparison of Pre/Post Calibration*










*ColorChecker Classic Color Comparator Comparison of Pre/Post Calibration*










*ColorChecker SG Fleshtones Color Comparator Comparison of Pre/Post Calibration*


----------



## ConnecTED

*CalMAN 5 Pre-Calibration Tools 1.1.2 Workflow for Ted's Lightspace CMS Calibration Disk Users has just released.* 

I have just send to all Ted's LightSpace CMS Calibration Disk users a new version of CalMAN 5 Pre-Calibration Tools 1.1.2 Workflow.

This is a free workflow update for Blu-Ray Disk Copy, Blu-Ray ISO Digital Download or Media Files Digital Download users.

*Notes*

This version adds some info's to layout pages for better display overview for more simple to use calibration time.










Added separate layout pages for Color Gamut Calibration 100% SAT / 100% STIM, 100% SAT / 75% STIM, 75% SAT / 75% STIM, so now it's quick to change and overview the differences very fast by calibrating different Saturation/Stimulus Levels. It doesn't require any change of CalMAN Settings anymore.










As you know, when you want to perform Color Gamut Calibration with 75% Saturation, you have to change the Slider manually to see each color, there 7 selectable sliders for this. I have added all Saturation Colors in one Slider and you can now select any color of interest very quick. This saves some time.










Added Color Checker Classic Layout page, that is helpful to find and select the most accurate initial display mode to start with. Here you can change that Layout Page to ColorCheck SkinTones via CalMAN's Settings for tweaking the Samsung's Skin Tone Setting.

*Changes*










*Meter Profiling Check Layout Page:* Added a datatable with xyY values for WRGB for the Reference / Profiled meter in case that the user want to copy the values and used them to 3rd party software solutions, like ChromaPure, LightSpace, Klein ChromaSurf; to measure with CalMAN and later create a meter correction table with these values using other software; to use the same table everywhere. It's helpful for those who want to create meter correction table for Klein, to quick copy-paste the values of the Reference Meter and paste them to Klein's ChromaSurf. You can copy any x,y,Y number using right mouse click & copy.










*x-Point Grayscale + Gamut Layout Page:* Added info for Black Level Luminance, added Grayscale's Red/Green/Blue Color Channel Balance (Average) info, added selector for quick change of Grayscale Points that the user want to measure; to quick change from 11 to 21 Point Grayscale very quick without touching the CalMAN's Settings.










*x-Point Saturation Layout Page:* Added selector for quick change of Saturation Points that the user want to measure; to quick change from 4 to 5 or 10 Point Saturation very quick without touching the CalMAN's Settings.










*x-Point RGB Balance Layout Pages:* Added button for Read Continuous and Meter Stop, for users that want to perform quick/continuous 2/3/4-Point RGB Balance for displays with DDC or while they are changing values from the OSD menu, for displays where the OSD menu appearance is not affecting calibration measurements.










*11/21-Point Grayscale Layout Page:* Added info for Black Level Luminance, added Grayscale's Red/Green/Blue Color Channel Balance (Average) info, added selector for quick change of Grayscale Points that the user want to measure; to quick change from 11 to 21 Point Grayscale very quick without touching the CalMAN's Settings.


----------



## ConnecTED

*Tip For CalMAN 5 Users*










For the users that are using the Ted's CalMAN 5 Workflows, as you probably have seen, there is not available at any layout page the ReadAll button, since all workflow have been configured to work with Singe Read with AutoAdvance.

For the users that can use the CalMAN Workflow Design feature, there is no need to enter to design mode to add manually a ReadAll button, they can use the CalMAN's Keyboard Shortcut for that.

Before that, the users have to enable the Keyboard Shortcuts feature from CalMAN's Application Preferences and after than they can simply press F10 key which is the keyboard shortcut key for ReadAll at any CalMAN layout page.










This is helpful for users that are using Ted's CalMAN Workflows with External Hardware Pattern Generators or with CalMAN's Internal Pattern Generator.


----------



## ConnecTED

*CalMAN's Grayscale vs. ColorCheckerClassic/SG Measuring Tip*

I have been questioned by disk users that have calibrated their displays using 11/21-Point Grayscale Chapters of the disk why later during their verification measurement run using ColorCheckerClassic/SG chapters, they see larger dE errors at Gray measurements of ColorChecker Classic/SG while by measuring the same named patches using the x-Point Grayscale Chapter they see lower dE numbers there.

This is not a disk encoding problem, it's happening because the Gray Levels of ColorChecher are not matching the levels of Grayscale patches.

There are the exact levels:

Gray 35 of ColorCheckerClassic / SG means 62% Greyscale.
Gray 50 of ColorCheckerClassic / SG means 73% Greyscale.
Gray 65 of ColorCheckerClassic / SG means 82% Greyscale.
Gray 80 of ColorCheckerClassic / SG means 90% Greyscale.

CalMAN's ColorChecker is based to the names & colors of the Macbeth's ColorChecker which was a printed cart with 24 colors that used for years for many different proposes.

Gray/Neutral patches represent the different lighting conditions at Macbeth's ColorChecker.

SpectraCAL's Developer mapped these targets to RGB space and kept the original names except the grey patches which are named as Neutral 3.5, Neutral 5.0, Neutral 6.5, Neutral 8.0 at original ColorChecker....SpectraCAL's Developer renamed these patches are Gray 35, Gray 50 etc.

So there is nothing to worry about disk accuracy.


----------



## ConnecTED

Dear disk users,

There some interesting new measurement options for HCFR users that using Ted’s LightSpace CMS Calibration Disk.

HCFR 3.1.7 (free open source calibration software) has been released and it's adding some extra measurement options for Ted's LightSpace CMS Calibration Disk of Free Version or Full Version users. For full HCFR release notes look here.

Using HCFR 3.1.7 (or later version) with Ted’s LightSpace CMS Calibration Disk Chapters that are available to the CalMAN/ChromaPure sessions of the disk, you can take measurements for the following Color Checker Patterns:

For Ted’s LightSpace CMS Calibration Disk (Free Version) users:

CalMAN’s Color Checker Classic (24 Colors)

For Ted’s LightSpace CMS Calibration Disk (Full Version) users:

CalMAN’s Color Checker Classic (24 Colors)
CalMAN’s Color Checker SG (96 Colors)
CalMAN’s Color Checker SG Fleshtones (19 Colors)
ChromaPure’s Color Checker (25 Colors)
ChromaPure’s Color Checker Skin Tones (19 Colors)

HCFR 3.1.7 follows the same pattern order with Ted’s LightSpace CMS Calibration Disk Chapters for any of the above measurement options and the HCFR’s 8-bit RGB Triplets for each pattern are matching exactly the RGB Triplets that the Ted’s LightSpace CMS Calibration disk has been encoded.

Below you can find the updated list of the total CalMAN and ChromaPure Chapters that any HCFR user can use to take measurements. These Disk Chapters are accurate and match the HCFR's Color Engine Calculations.










*Instructions for x-Point Grayscale Chapters Measurements*

Uncheck ''use round down levels" that is located to HCFR ‘’Preferences’’ -> ‘’General’’ Tab. This is affecting only Grayscale measurements.

*Instructions for Color Checker Chapters Measurements*










Before starting the measurements you have to select from HCFR's Preferences -> ''General'' Tab -> ''Color Checker Patterns'' drop down menu list the selection of the measurement run you want to perform.

Select ‘’GCD’’ if you want to measure using ChromaPure’s Color Checker Chapter.

Select ‘’ChromaPure skin tones’’ if you want to measure using ChromaPure’s Color Checker Skin Tones Chapter.

Select ‘’CalMAN Classic’’ if you want to measure using CalMAN’s Color Checker Classic Chapter.

Select ‘’CalMAN SG’’ if you want to measure using CalMAN’s Color Checker SG Chapter.

Select ‘’CalMAN SG skin tones’’ if you want to measure using CalMAN’s Color Checker SG Flesh Tones Chapter.

Note that there differences between the RGB Targets of CalMAN vs. ChromaPure ColorChecker & Skintones patterns.

Thanks Zoyd (current developer of HCFR) for adding these new features.


----------



## ConnecTED

Disk Media Change for Disk Copy of Ted's LightSpace CMS Calibration Disk

Since October 2013 Ted's LightSpace CMS Calibration Disk Versions 1.0/1.1 were using Blu-Ray Disk Media from JVC Taiyo Yuden (for Professional Use) WaterShield - Glossy White Inkjet Printable BD-25GB (LTH Type) Single Layer Disc. (Made In Japan).

That type of disk now has been discontinued by JVC Taiyo Yuden and there is not available any stock anymore.

From now, it will be used the JVC Taiyo Yuden (for Professional Use) - Matt White Inkjet Printable BD-25GB (LTH Type) Single Layer Disc. (Made In Japan).


----------



## ConnecTED

DVDO's AVLab TPG 4K Reference Pattern Generator with firmware 01.03.769 has added a very useful feature that is called 'Color Checker'. Using that feature it can provide real-time analysis of digital value for selected pixel from it's HDMI Input.










Here is an example, the 8dr means "8 bit, decimal, RGB" then the values are the RGB values of the pixel that the cursor is pointing to.

Professional & Enthusiast calibrators has find this feature very valuable, to check the accuracy of any player output, testing various colorspace output options etc. using Ted's LightSpace CMS Calibration Disk as a reference to detect digital errors that wrong player settings can introduce.

To help them out checking some patterns of my calibration disk, I will start by giving out the 8bit RGB Triplets of some Color Reproductions Patterns to help them reduce the time it will be required for this test.

I will start with the RGB Triplets of the Advanced Black & White Flashing Bars Pattern, others will follow soon.

Here is a small preview of the Advanced Black & White Flashing Bars Pattern with RGB Triplets per color:










Here is a zoomed version:










Because the RGB Triplets are looking very small in a 1920x1080 picture, I have re-designed it at 3840x2160 resolution, you can download it from here: Advanced Black & White Flashing Bars Pattern (2160p)

The issue I has thinking about was how to accurately calculate the dE between two RGB Triplet values, to evaluate any digital error.

I asked from Tom Huffman to help me about this (the creator of ChromaPure Calibration Software) and Tom some hours later came with a Tool that you can download it for free, for dE Analysis.










It's the ''Combination Color Format Converter and ΔE Analysis'' Excel Spreadsheet and you can download it from here.

Thanks Tom for your time providing this free tool so quickly after my request for help, while I know that you are so busy to finish ChromaPure 3.0. Thanks.


----------



## ConnecTED

Dear disk users,

HCFR 3.2.0 (free open source calibration software) has been released and it's adding a lot of extra measurement options for Ted's LightSpace CMS Calibration Disk users. For full HCFR release notes look here.

Using HCFR 3.2.0 with Ted’s LightSpace CMS Calibration Disk you will be able to measure now all the CalMAN Session of the disk Chapters, here is the complete list of the supported chapters:

For Ted’s LightSpace CMS Calibration Disk (Free Version) users:

CalMAN’s Color Checker Classic (24 Colors)

For Ted’s LightSpace CMS Calibration Disk (Full Version) users:

ChromaPure's 2/3-Point Grayscale
ChromaPure's 11/21-Point Grayscale
ChromaPure's Color Gamut (100% Saturation w/ 100% or 75% Intensity, 75% Saturation w/ 100% or 75% Intensity)
ChromaPure's 4-Point Saturation with 100% or 75% Intensity (25 Colors)
CalMAN's 4-Point Saturation with 100% or 75% Stimulus Level (25 Colors)
CalMAN's 5-Point Saturation with 100% or 75% Stimulus Level (31 Colors)
CalMAN's 10-Point Saturation with 100% or 75% Stimulus Level (61 Colors)
CalMAN's 4-Point Luminance (28 Colors)
CalMAN's 5-Point Luminance (35 Colors)
CalMAN's 10-Point Luminance (70 Colors)
6-Point Near Black (added support for 0.5% Gray patch measurement)
Dynamic Range Clipping (90/95/98/99%/100%)
CalMAN’s Color Checker Classic (24 Colors)
CalMAN’s Color Checker SG (96 Colors)
CalMAN’s Color Checker SG Fleshtones (19 Colors)
ChromaPure’s Color Checker (25 Colors)
ChromaPure’s Color Checker Skin Tones (19 Colors)

HCFR 3.2.0 follows the same pattern order with Ted’s LightSpace CMS Calibration Disk Chapters for any of the above measurement options and the HCFR’s 8-bit RGB Triplets for each pattern are matching exactly the RGB Triplets that the Ted’s LightSpace CMS Calibration disk has been encoded.

Below you can find the updated list of the total CalMAN and ChromaPure Chapters that any HCFR user can use to take measurements. These Disk Chapters are accurate and match the HCFR's Color Engine Calculations:










*Instructions for x-Point Grayscale ChromaPure's Chapters Measurements*

Uncheck ''use round down levels" that is located to HCFR ''Preferences'' -> ''General'' Tab. This is affecting only Grayscale measurements.

*Instructions for Color Checker Chapters Measurements*










Before starting the measurements you have to select from HCFR's Preferences -> ''References'' Tab -> ''Color Checker Patterns'' drop down menu list the selection of the measurement run you want to perform.

Select ''*GCD*'' if you want to measure using ChromaPure’s Color Checker Chapter.

Select ''*ChromaPure skin tones*'' if you want to measure using ChromaPure’s Color Checker Skin Tones Chapter.

Select ''*CalMAN Classic*'' if you want to measure using CalMAN’s Color Checker Classic Chapter.

Select ''*CalMAN SG*'' if you want to measure using CalMAN’s Color Checker SG Chapter.

Select ''*CalMAN SG skin tones*'' if you want to measure using CalMAN’s Color Checker SG Flesh Tones Chapter.

*Instructions for CalMAN's x-Point Saturation/Luminance Chapters Measurements*

To enable these measurements the users have to download the usercolors_pak.zip of HCFR.

By extracting the files of the HCFR's usercolor_pak, below are the Ted's LightSpace CMS Calibration Disk Pattern Sequences of the CalMAN's Session you can use with HCFR 3.2.0:










*CM 4-Point Saturation (100AMP).cvs* file for CalMAN's 4-Point Saturation (100% Stimulus Level) Chapter.

*CM 4-Point Saturation (75AMP).cvs* file for CalMAN's 4-Point Saturation (75% Stimulus Level) Chapter.

*CM 5-Point Saturation (100AMP).cvs* file for CalMAN's 5-Point Saturation (100% Stimulus Level) Chapter.

*CM 5-Point Saturation (75AMP).cvs* file for CalMAN's 5-Point Saturation (75% Stimulus Level) Chapter.

*CM 10-Point Saturation (100AMP).cvs* file for CalMAN's 10-Point Saturation (100% Stimulus Level) Chapter.

*CM 10-Point Saturation (75AMP).cvs* file for CalMAN's 10-Point Saturation (75% Stimulus Level) Chapter.

*CM 6-Point Near Black.cvs* file for CalMAN's 6-Point Near Black Chapter.

*CM Dynamic Range (Clipping).cvs* file for CalMAN's Dynamic Range (Clipping) Chapter.

*CM 4-Point Luminance.cvs* file for CalMAN's 4-Point Luminance Chapter.

*CM 5-Point Luminance.cvs* file for CalMAN's 5-Point Luminance Chapter.

*CM 10-Point Luminance.cvs* file for CalMAN's 10-Point Luminance Chapter.

*Note*: The pattern sequence of CalMAN's 10-Point Luminance is identical to the Color Checker Selection ''RGB Luminance Axis'', so it can be selected from the drop-down menu available @ HCFR's Preferences -> ''References'' Tab.

These new measurement selections currently are now available to the HCFR's Color Checker Pattern drop down menu. To enable any of the measurement option the user has to rename the *CMxxxxxxx.cvs* measurement file want to perform to *usercolors.csv* and place it to the same folder where the HCFR has installed (where the HCFR's executable is located), and select from the HCFR's Color Checker Pattern list the ''User defined'' option.










This can be performed while the HCFR is running, for example to do one measurement run; and then replace the CVS file to load the new colors set... and hit the delete icon next to the grid.

For being more user friendly, If there much interest from the HCFR users that using Ted's LightSpace CMS Calibration disk; then these measurement options will be probably selectable from the Color Checker's drop down list in a future release of HCFR. You can request this from Zoyd, the current developer of HCFR to this thread.

Note that there differences between the RGB Targets of CalMAN vs. ChromaPure ColorChecker & Skintones or Saturation patterns.

Thanks Zoyd (current developer of HCFR) for adding these new measurement options for Ted's LightSpace CMS users of HCFR.


----------



## ConnecTED

HDTVtest.co.uk UK's leading HDTV news & review website has start using Ted's LightSpace CMS Calibration Disk as a reference to analyze any Blu-Ray HDMI Output signal for digital errors @ bit level using DVDO’s AVLab TPG Signal Generator.










Tom Huffman (the creator of ChromaPure Calibration Software) has updated his Free dE Analysis Tool and can now calculate dE differences between 2 YCbCr values. This is very useful for DVDO’s AVLab TPG Signal Generator that are using the ColorChecker Function.

You can download the Free ''Combination Color Format Converter and ΔE Analysis'' Excel Spreadsheet from *here*.

Thanks Tom for that update.


----------



## ConnecTED

*Send New Pattern Ideas Form*


I have start making plans for the next version of my calibration disk. The release date is unknown.


The idea is to add as many patterns color reproduction patterns as possible, the ones that I have missed until now.


For example I want to add Color Space Evaluation Patterns, 2:35.1 patterns for projector users among with some focus/alignment of projector patterns also.


I will add videos for Plasma users, I'm thinking for Scrolling White Bars like the ones Panasonic or Pioneer Plasmas, Full Field Slides for panel-burn, Random Noise videos, Fast Flashing of Black/White video, Local Dimming Zones Identifier Chapter...Panel Warmup Chapter...


If you have any idea I will be pleased to discuss it with you.


You can send me your pattern ideas and I will try to include them to the next release of the disk.


If you have picture examples you can upload them using the multiple file uploader tool that is available to the webpage form.


By posting your ideas to that form, it will help me managing all your possible ideas.


You can send your ideas here: Send New Pattern Ideas Form


----------



## ConnecTED

Dear disk users,

Some instructions for HCFR users that I wanted to post:

From HCFR 3.3.0 or later (free open source calibration software) it's available a simpler way to select any measurement run for Ted's LightSpace CMS Calibration Disk users. For full HCFR release notes look here.

Using HCFR 3.3.x with Ted’s LightSpace CMS Calibration Disk you will be able to measure now all the available chapters from the CalMAN Session of the disk, here is the complete list of the supported chapters:

For Ted’s LightSpace CMS Calibration Disk (Free Version) users:

CalMAN’s Color Checker Classic (24 Colors)

For Ted’s LightSpace CMS Calibration Disk (Full Version) users:

ChromaPure's 2/3-Point Grayscale
ChromaPure's 11/21-Point Grayscale
ChromaPure's Color Gamut (100% Saturation w/ 100% or 75% Intensity, 75% Saturation w/ 100% or 75% Intensity)
ChromaPure's 4-Point Saturation with 100% or 75% Intensity (25 Colors)
CalMAN's 4-Point Saturation with 100% or 75% Stimulus Level (25 Colors)
CalMAN's 5-Point Saturation with 100% or 75% Stimulus Level (31 Colors)
CalMAN's 10-Point Saturation with 100% or 75% Stimulus Level (61 Colors)
CalMAN's 4-Point Luminance (28 Colors)
CalMAN's 5-Point Luminance (35 Colors)
CalMAN's 10-Point Luminance (70 Colors)
6-Point Near Black (added support for 0.5% Gray patch measurement)
Dynamic Range Clipping (90/95/98/99%/100%)
CalMAN’s Color Checker Classic (24 Colors)
CalMAN’s Color Checker SG (96 Colors)
CalMAN’s Color Checker SG Fleshtones (19 Colors)
ChromaPure’s Color Checker (25 Colors)
ChromaPure’s Color Checker Skin Tones (19 Colors)

HCFR 3.2.x follows the same pattern order with Ted’s LightSpace CMS Calibration Disk Chapters for any of the above measurement options and the HCFR’s 8-bit RGB Triplets for each pattern are matching exactly the RGB Triplets that the Ted’s LightSpace CMS Calibration disk has been encoded.

Below you can find the updated list of the total CalMAN and ChromaPure Chapters that any HCFR user can use to take measurements. These Disk Chapters are accurate and match the HCFR's Color Engine Calculations:










*Instructions for x-Point Grayscale ChromaPure's Chapters Measurements*










Uncheck ''use round down levels" that is located to HCFR ''Preferences'' -> ''General'' Tab. This is affecting only Grayscale measurements.

*Instructions for Color Checker/Saturation/Luminance/Dynamic Range/Near Black Chapters Measurements*










Before starting the measurements you have to select from HCFR's Preferences -> ''References'' Tab -> ''Color Checker Patterns'' drop down menu list the selection of the measurement run you want to perform.

Select ''*GCD*'' if you want to measure using ChromaPure’s Color Checker Chapter.

Select ''*ChromaPure skin tones*'' if you want to measure using ChromaPure’s Color Checker Skin Tones Chapter.

Select ''*CalMAN Classic*'' if you want to measure using CalMAN’s Color Checker Classic Chapter.

Select ''*CalMAN SG*'' if you want to measure using CalMAN’s Color Checker SG Chapter.

Select ''*CalMAN SG skin tones*'' if you want to measure using CalMAN’s Color Checker SG Flesh Tones Chapter.

Select ''*CM 4-Point Saturation (100AMP)*'' if you want to measure using CalMAN's 4-Point Saturation (100% Stimulus Level) Chapter.

Select ''*CM 4-Point Saturation (75AMP)*'' if you want to measure using CalMAN's 4-Point Saturation (75% Stimulus Level) Chapter.

Select ''*CM 5-Point Saturation (100AMP)*'' if you want to measure using CalMAN's 5-Point Saturation (100% Stimulus Level) Chapter.

Select ''*CM 5-Point Saturation (75AMP)*'' if you want to measure using CalMAN's 5-Point Saturation (75% Stimulus Level) Chapter.

Select ''*CM 10-Point Saturation (100AMP)*'' if you want to measure using CalMAN's 10-Point Saturation (100% Stimulus Level) Chapter.

Select ''*CM 10-Point Saturation (75AMP)*'' if you want to measure using CalMAN's 10-Point Saturation (75% Stimulus Level) Chapter.

Select ''*CM 6-Point Near Black*'' if you want to measure using CalMAN's 6-Point Near Black Chapter.

Select ''*CM Dynamic Range (Clipping)*'' if you want to measure using CalMAN's Dynamic Range (Clipping) Chapter

Select ''*CM 4-Point Luminance*'' if you want to measure using CalMAN's 4-Point Luminance Chapter.

Select ''*CM 5-Point Luminance*'' if you want to measure using CalMAN's 5-Point Luminance Chapter.

Select ''*CM 10-Point Luminance*'' if you want to measure using CalMAN's 10-Point Luminance Chapter.

*Note*: The pattern sequence of CalMAN's 10-Point Luminance is identical to the Color Checker Selection ''RGB Luminance Axis'', so it can be selected from the drop-down menu available @ HCFR's Preferences -> ''References'' Tab.

Note that there differences between the RGB Targets of CalMAN vs. ChromaPure ColorChecker & Skintones or Saturation patterns.

Thanks Zoyd (current developer of HCFR) for adding these selectable measurement options for Ted's LightSpace CMS users of HCFR.


----------



## ConnecTED

*CalMAN 5 Workflows Setup*

The CalMAN 5 Workflows I have designed for the Ted's LightSpace CMS Calibration Disk Users require CalMAN 5 Enthousiast/Ultimate or Design Mode Add-On License to be able to open and use them.

For Ted's LightSpace CMS Calibration Disk users with CalMAN Basic or Control License (or other License level that can't open custom designed workflows), they can use the Quick Analysis Workflow to calibrate Color Gamut using 100% Saturation with 100% Stimulus Level / 100% Saturation with 75% Stimulus Level / 75% Saturation with 100% Stimulus Level / 75% Saturation with 75% Stimulus.

Some CalMAN license levels can use Quick Analysis Workflow to take Saturation/Luminance measurements runs to verify their calibrations using 4/5/10-Point Saturation with 75%/100% Stimulus Level or 4/5/10-Point Luminance with 75%/100% Stimulus Level.

To perform the measurements it's required some changes of CalMAN Settings, so I'm posting below the correct settings per measurement run:

*About Quick Analysis Workflow using Ted's LightSpace CMS Calibration Disk:*










*For Color Gamut Calibration using 100% Saturation / 100% Stimulus Level:* Go to ColorSpace layout page, Change the Stimulus Level to 100. About all other settings of the Layout page it doesn't matter where they are.

*For Color Gamut Calibration using 100% Saturation / 75% Stimulus Level:* Go to ColorSpace layout page, Change the Stimulus Level to 75. About all other settings of the Layout page it doesn't matter where they are.

*For Color Gamut Calibration 75% Saturation / 100% Stimulus Level:* Go to Saturation Sweeps layout page, Change the Stimulus Level to 100, Change Saturation Sweep to 75% only, About all other settings of the Layout page it doesn't matter where they are. Go to Workflow Advanced Options and un-tick the Saturation targets use constant luminance.

*For Color Gamut Calibration 75% Saturation / 75% Stimulus Level:* Go to Saturation Sweeps layout page, Change the Stimulus Level to 75, Change Saturation Sweep to 75% only, About all other settings of the Layout page it doesn't matter where they are. Go to Workflow Advanced Options and un-tick the Saturation targets use constant luminance.










*Verify x-Point Saturation using Quick Analysis Workflow with Ted's LightSpace CMS Calibration Disk:*

*For 4-Point Saturation / 100% Stimulus Level:* Go to Saturation Sweep layout page, Change the Stimulus Level to 100 and set Saturation Sweeps to 25% Sweeps. About all other settings of the Layout page it doesn't matter where they are. Go to Workflow Advanced Options and un-tick the Saturation targets use constant luminance.

*For 4-Point Saturation / 75% Stimulus Level:* Go to Saturation Sweep layout page, Change the Stimulus Level to 75 and set Saturation Sweeps to 25% Sweeps. About all other settings of the Layout page it doesn't matter where they are. Go to Workflow Advanced Options and un-tick the Saturation targets use constant luminance.

*For 5-Point Saturation / 100% Stimulus Level:* Go to Saturation Sweep layout page, Change the Stimulus Level to 100 and set Saturation Sweeps to 20% Sweeps. About all other settings of the Layout page it doesn't matter where they are. Go to Workflow Advanced Options and un-tick the Saturation targets use constant luminance.

*For 5-Point Saturation / 75% Stimulus Level:* Go to Saturation Sweep layout page, Change the Stimulus Level to 75 and set Saturation Sweeps to 20% Sweeps. About all other settings of the Layout page it doesn't matter where they are. Go to Workflow Advanced Options and un-tick the Saturation targets use constant luminance.

*For 10-Point Saturation / 100% Stimulus Level:* Go to Saturation Sweep layout page, Change the Stimulus Level to 100 and set Saturation Sweeps to 10% Sweeps. About all other settings of the Layout page it doesn't matter where they are. Go to Workflow Advanced Options and un-tick the Saturation targets use constant luminance.

*For 10-Point Saturation / 75% Stimulus Level:* Go to Saturation Sweep layout page, Change the Stimulus Level to 75 and set Saturation Sweeps to 10% Sweeps. About all other settings of the Layout page it doesn't matter where they are. Go to Workflow Advanced Options and un-tick the Saturation targets use constant luminance.

*Verify x-Point Luminance using Quick Analysis Workflow with Ted's LightSpace CMS Calibration Disk:*

For 4-Point Luminance / 100% Stimulus Level: Go to Luminance Sweep layout page, Change the Stimulus Level to 100 and set Gamut Ramp Points to 4-Point 25% Step 25-100%. About all other settings of the Layout page it doesn't matter where they are. (Workflow Advanced Options - saturation targets use constant luminance...doesn't matter if ticked or unticked.)

*For 4-Point Luminance / 75% Stimulus Level:* Go to Luminance Sweep layout page, Change the Stimulus Level to 75 and set Gamut Ramp Points to 4-Point 25% Step 25-100%. About all other settings of the Layout page it doesn't matter where they are. (Workflow Advanced Options - saturation targets use constant luminance...doesn't matter if ticked or unticked.)

*For 5-Point Luminance / 100% Stimulus Level:* Go to Luminance Sweep layout page, Change the Stimulus Level to 100 and set Gamut Ramp Points to 5-Point 20% Step 20-100%. About all other settings of the Layout page it doesn't matter where they are. (Workflow Advanced Options - saturation targets use constant luminance...doesn't matter if ticked or unticked.)

*For 5-Point Luminance / 75% Stimulus Level:* Go to Luminance Sweep layout page, Change the Stimulus Level to 75 and set Gamut Ramp Points to 5-Point 20% Step 20-100%. About all other settings of the Layout page it doesn't matter where they are. (Workflow Advanced Options - saturation targets use constant luminance...doesn't matter if ticked or unticked.)

*For 10-Point Luminance / 100% Stimulus Level:* Go to Luminance Sweep layout page, Change the Stimulus Level to 100 and set Gamut Ramp Points to 10-Point 10% Step 10-100%. About all other settings of the Layout page it doesn't matter where they are. (Workflow Advanced Options - saturation targets use constant luminance...doesn't matter if ticked or unticked.)

*For 10-Point Luminance / 75% Stimulus Level:* Go to Luminance Sweep layout page, Change the Stimulus Level to 75 and set Gamut Ramp Points to 10-Point 10% Step 10-100%. About all other settings of the Layout page it doesn't matter where they are. (Workflow Advanced Options - saturation targets use constant luminance...doesn't matter if ticked or unticked.)

*Tip For CalMAN 5 Users that will use Ted's CalMAN 5 Workflows with Pattern Generators*










For the users that are using the Ted's CalMAN 5 Workflows, as you noticed, there is not available at any layout page the ReadAll button, since all workflow have been configured to work with Singe Read with AutoAdvance.

For the users that can use the CalMAN Workflow Design feature, there is no need to enter to design mode to add manually a ReadAll button, they can use the CalMAN's Keyboard Shortcut for that.

Before that, the users have to enable the Keyboard Shortcuts feature from CalMAN's Application Preferences and after than they can simply press F10 key which is the keyboard shortcut key for ReadAll at any CalMAN layout page.










This is helpful for users that are using Ted's CalMAN Workflows with External Hardware Pattern Generators or with CalMAN's Internal Pattern Generator.

*CalMAN 5 Tip for faster Start-Up*

CalMAN 5 can load faster, for about 5-6 seconds if you remove all unused workflows from the CalMAN's Workflow folder which is located (C:\Users\*User Name*\Documents\SpectraCal\CalMAN 5 for Business\Workflows) and keepe in that directory only the workflows you usually using or those can opened by your CalMAN license level.


----------



## ConnecTED

Lately I'm getting emails/questions from disk users that are using Ted's LightSpace CMS Calibration Disk with CalMAN and others that interesting to use it.

There users that are using the latest CalMAN 5.6.0 with active annual maintenance and others that are using older versions of CalMAN 5.x that are thinking of paying the annual maintenance to be able to use the latest CalMAN 5.6.0 version.

Their question has to do with the fact that according with the published CalMAN 5.6.0 Release Notes it says that: ''- Removed Manual DVD support. (All License Levels)'' (Reference Link: http://calman.spectracal.com/release-notes-calman-home-video.html)

So they are asking me what they will do with that fact? Does they will be able the disk they already have? They asking if I suggest them to download and use the latest CalMAN 5.6.0? Are the disk is working with CalMAN 5.6.0 or it's working only with CalMAN 5.5.x or older version. etc.

I want to inform that there is no problem to use Ted's LightSpace CMS Calibration Disk with CalMAN 5.6.0 version.

This CalMAN feature was an old function that transfer from CalMAN 4 to CalMAN 5, so SpectraCAL decided to remove it, which was very useful, since users were reported problems when they were trying to connect to the available disks of that list.

This function was related with the capability of CalMAN to control your dvd player remote and send commands to go to next chapter etc. using an external IR transceiver the user had to buy for about $100 and configure it according to his brand of player, so CalMAN was sending next or previous chapter commands via IR to the player and CalMAN was measuring Grayscale for example without user prompt....but the supported disks had no correct pattern order for CalMAN 5.

This was a very old capability for those who had old DVD disks for calibration, hat's why with CalMAN 5.6.x it says that ''Manual DVD support has removed'', we are not using DVD anymore for pattern disk, we use Blu-Ray.

Here you can find instructions (from 2010) about how that feature: http://www.spectracal.com/downloads...Controller_-_Quick_Start_Guide_07-20-2010.pdf

Ted's LightSpace CMS Calibration Disk users which are using the disk with CalMAN have no problem with that removed feature because we never used that feature to calibrate or to connect with CalMAN, since Ted's Disk was not available to that list of disk which was removed.

This feature removed because it was not working and had no reason to exist to CalMAN 5.

For example if you install an older version of CalMAN 5 you will see that when you will select to connect from the Source Panel of CalMAN to a Pattern Disk it displays you a list with calibration disks, like AVSHD, DVE, AVIA etc.... while all these disks were there as a selection, it's impossible to do a complete calibration based to these disks, below you can find the reasons:

*Get-Gray:* Don't have the same pattern order as CalMAN request them. there is no 100% White before the start of each Grayscale/CMS measurement run and it has only 11-Point grayscale and CMS with mixed pattern order.

*AVSHD:* has incorrect 11/21 Grayscale steps that don't match CalMAN default RGB Triplet values, from the tons of CalMAN measurements, you can do only 11/21-Grayscale and CMS with 100% SAT/75% STIM and 100% SAT/100% STIM, and a Saturation run that is very different from the CalMAN's default one.

*DVE:* has 21-Step Grayscale with incorrect values that don't match CalMAN's RGB Triplets, don't have the pattern order CalMAN request each patch, it has no any CMS patterns to perform a Gamut calibration, so this disk can't be used for a complete Calibration.

*Spears & Munsil v1:* has none pattern for measurements, no grayscale, no CMS...you can't use it with CalMAN to calibrate with meters.

*Spears & Munsil v2:* has patterns for 11-Point Grayscale and CMS, but not with pattern order of CalMAN.

*AVIA / AVIA II:* They have zero pattern for measurements of Grayscale and CMS. can't be used for calibration with meters.

The disk was missing from that list is *Ted's Disk* which It has the same order that CalMAN requests each pattern and it's created based to the exact RGB Triplets of CalMAN 5 for each pattern.

You can perform: Manual , Semi-Manual or Automated measurements (without any IR-Controller but by using a small utility)

You can measure:

2/3/4-Point Grayscale
11/21-Point Grayscale
CMS with 100% SAT / 75% STIM
CMS with 100% SAT / 100% STIM
CMS with 75% SAT / 75% STIM
CMS with 75% SAT / 75% STIM
4-Point Saturation with 100% STIM.
4-Point Saturation with 75% STIM.
5-Point Saturation with 100% STIM.
5-Point Saturation with 75% STIM.
10-Point Saturation with 100% STIM.
10-Point Saturation with 75% STIM.
4-Point Luminance
5-Point Luminance
10-Point Luminance
Dynamic Range Clipping
Dynamic Range Clipping with Peak White
6-Step Near Black
ColorChecker Classic
ColorChecker SG
Colorchecker SG Fleshtones
Create Meter Correction Table with CalMAN Pattern order with 100% Stim Chapter.
Create Meter Correction Table with CalMAN Pattern order with 75% Stim Chapter.

This shows that the Ted's disk is the only correct way to calibrate right now with CalMAN and use the 100% of the CalMAN's measuring features.

My disk has been released from 23 October 2013, there is not reported a single problem by any user by using my disk with CalMAN and it's been verified with patterns generated by Accupel, and verified the digital levels using DVDO’S AVLAB TPG colorchecker cursor Mode also and it has zero digital errors.

During development, there where a lot of verifications over months for human errors during the creation of this disk, it's impossible to find any error since all values has been verified before/after encoding for over 6 times, each pattern one by one.

Most of the Ted's LightSpace CMS Calibration Disk CalMAN users have send to SpectraCALl support emails to ask a lot of times about when Ted's disk will be supported, not by Pattern Disk list from inside CalMAN Software, but from the HTML page of CalMAN Software where it says the Pattern Disks that CalMAN Support.

There a lot of posts about this to AVSForum and SpectraCAL forums, but nothing changed. There is no problem from SpectraCAL site which is doesn't mention Ted's Disk because most of the CalMAN users are already using it with success and they are happy about their experience with my disk with CalMAN.

I hope it will be supported one day, to SpectraCAL site, as 2-3 words text addition to HTML pages of CalMAN feature list.


----------



## ConnecTED

Here are some images I designed to showcase what you are checking when are you looking to some basic patterns all of us are using for pre/post calibration verification, with an RGB Cube Space presentation.

Using the Contrast Flashing Bars Pattern, you are checking this area:










Using the Advanced Contrast Flashing Bars Pattern, you are checking additionally the RGBCMY also:










Using the 7-Color Clipping Bars Pattern to prevent clipping of each color channel (WRGBCMY), this sometimes can be fixed be removing some additionally clicks from the contrast control also, you are checking these areas:


----------

